# Help! Pump problems



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

The pump keeps blowing the pipe off and stopping flow... We are about to put a heater into the main tank to stop a temp crash but how long can the tank last without a proper skimmer and filtration system ??? Sunday eve is not a good time for it to die on us


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump!! Still have no solution in place... Trying to use Sealant for tanks to glue the pipe onto the pump ATM but takes ages to set so have the powerhead on to move the water about bait in the main tank, plus one of the heaters...really don't know how long it will hold up tho!! Would be gutted if we lost any fish to this :-(


----------

